# Muzzle Brake, recoild, and accuracy



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you put a muzzle brake on your rifle, will it reduce the recoil? impact accuracy? Thanks.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

It will reduce felt recoil and there will probably be a change in accuracy. How much depends on the brake.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I do not have a hands on experience with a new break but have reasearched this scenario.You will have to rezero,I would bore site shoot at 50 than 100yds and adjust accordingly.Most shooters say it goes hi n right.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes they do help with recoil. Not all brakes are made the same. Some help more with recoil than others. Do your homework. 
Yes the move POI. Some more than others. Some help with tighter groups and some make it worse.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Not every brake is the same.... you will get what you pay for do your research.

The ones that look like giant tank brakes ussually reduce the most recoil. increasing accuracy and increasing tons of noise!


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Had one put on my McMillian 300 at Horizon in College station and is a dream to shoot now. Screw on seamless brake, his design. Great people and great custom rifle builder.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks all. Did a research and found this.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/guns/rifles/shooting-tips/2008/11/muzzle-brake-pros-and-cons

Looks like I should not put one in!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

What are you looking to put it on? POI will probably shift but you should still be on paper at 100yd


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Csafisher said:


> What are you looking to put it on? POI will probably shift but you should still be on paper at 100yd


Just try to reduce the recoil.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> Just try to reduce the recoil.


Something else to consider is a limbsaver recoil pad. If you have a stiff recoil pad on the rifle you will notice the difference


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Put on the break and re-zero your scope. If you have a good shooting rifle you should be able to re-zero and get the same accuracy. If it is a heavy recoiling rifle, your repeatable accuracy will like improve due to no flinching. That article left a lot questions not completely answered. If your scope is getting knocked out of zero from the deceleration from the brake, it wasnâ€™t going to stand up to the recoil anyway. Yes they make the gun louder. Duh, use hearing protection and donâ€™t stand right next to the shooter. I think every hunter will agree that accurate shot placement on the first shot is the most important factor.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ Thanks Bird. I would think so. If the recoil is reduced, so less impact on the scope!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If it's on a large caliber rifle, then it really is the way to go...I love the one on my stainless 300 RUM! For smaller calibers I suggest a recoil pad and/or reduced recoil ammunition. There are also mercury recoil reducers that are an option.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> If it's on a large caliber rifle, then it really is the way to go...I love the one on my stainless 300 RUM! For smaller calibers I suggest a recoil pad and/or reduced recoil ammunition. There are also mercury recoil reducers that are an option.


I like to put one in for my Howa 1500 30-06. 
====


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd look at Vias and KDF. IMHO these are the best two hunting style breaks. The big tactical style breaks are great for reducing recoil but they are obnoxiously loud. I've never seen a break put on an accurate rifle that made the rifle inaccurate. Does it change the point of impact? Of course it does but it does not make the rifle less accurate. Re zero with the break installed and shoot it that way. If you ever want to take it off, just know that it will need to be rezeroed.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> I like to put one in for my Howa 1500 30-06.
> ====


I would look at the reduced and/or managed recoil ammunition. That is what I utilize in my old Winchester model 70 03-06 (no recoil pad) for the kiddos (started them at 11) to shoot. If I remember, it brings the recoil down to about half of the regular loads. Our middle daughter knocks them down stone cold dead out to 200 yards with it, and she is 16 now.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> I would look at the reduced and/or managed recoil ammunition. That is what I utilize in my old Winchester model 70 03-06 (no recoil pad) for the kiddos (started them at 11) to shoot. If I remember, it brings the recoil down to about half of the regular loads. Our middle daughter knocks them down stone cold dead out to 200 yards with it, and she is 16 now.


Thanks, very good suggestion. Any suggestion on brand and grain size for a 30-06. This is for my Howa 1500 30-06.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Cynoscion said:


> I'd look at Vias and KDF. IMHO these are the best two hunting style breaks. The big tactical style breaks are great for reducing recoil but they are obnoxiously loud. I've never seen a break put on an accurate rifle that made the rifle inaccurate. Does it change the point of impact? Of course it does but it does not make the rifle less accurate. Re zero with the break installed and shoot it that way. If you ever want to take it off, just know that it will need to be rezeroed.


if the kdf that you are talking about is kdf in seguin texas, then i agree, i had them install one on my .300 wby many years ago and it took all of my flinch away, they have great customer service and will treat you right, they know the value of a happy customer will refer many


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks, very good suggestion. Any suggestion on brand and grain size for a 30-06. This is for my Howa 1500 30-06.


http://www.remington.com/ammunition/centerfire-rifle/managed-recoil

I get it at Academy and purdy certain Bass Pro and the rest carry it...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My .300 Weatherby Mag Accumark kicks pretty good without the brake on it and like a .243 with it on.

But my God it's loud with that thing on there and I hate it lol. 

TH


----------



## jwreck (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah definitely look into the effect on noise. Some muzzle brakes are downright unbearably loud. Some are merely extra loud.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Agree with everyone else. If you buy one that looks like this, make sure you use earplugs and ear muffs at the same time. I had one and took it off after shooting 10 shots through it. Downright unpleasant to shoot.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Not to take away from his thread but I have a question about them also. I bought a 25-06 that has one on it. That thing is so loud, even with muffs on. I cannot take my son hunting with me if I plan on using that gun.

Can you just take it off? Or is there something else that needs to be done? I have never had one or seen one before I bought this rifle.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

You can take it off. Just put a thread protector on there afterwards so the threads don't get messed up over time


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

etexsaltycat said:


> You can take it off. Just put a thread protector on there afterwards so the threads don't get messed up over time


Thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I put a muzzle brake on my new T/C Compass and checked it out yesterday at the gun range. The noise wasn't that bad (with good ear plugs), but I had to make an adjustment to my scope and it zero in at 50 yards no problem and will extend to 100 yards next time.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> I put a muzzle brake on my new T/C Compass and checked it out yesterday at the gun range. The noise wasn't that bad (with good ear plugs), but I had to make an adjustment to my scope and it zero in at 50 yards no problem and will extend to 100 yards next time.


I never noticed much diff in blast as shooter..but inocent bystander to right or left OUCH...

Not sure what kind of hunting your doing but if its Blind hunt with good rest..consider a Heavy Barrel longer or Varmit rifle... that extra weight makes lots of diff...


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Regarding POI (point of impact) shift- I just took one off of my 6.5 creedmoor last week so I could put the suppressor on for hunting. When I went to verify zero with the can, it was about 8" difference from where the brake was. With this gun, assuming zero is with no muzzle device, the brake shifted up ~4" and right an inch or so. With the suppressor it was almost exactly opposite, down and left.

Hunting- no brake, or better yet, a suppressor. This past weekend my son shot at a doe down one ROW, and the deer down the opposite ROW never even picked their heads up.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

bearintex said:


> Regarding POI (point of impact) shift- I just took one off of my 6.5 creedmoor last week so I could put the suppressor on for hunting. When I went to verify zero with the can, it was about 8" difference from where the brake was. With this gun, assuming zero is with no muzzle device, the brake shifted up ~4" and right an inch or so. With the suppressor it was almost exactly opposite, down and left.
> 
> Hunting- no brake, or better yet, a suppressor. This past weekend my son shot at a doe down one ROW, and the deer down the opposite ROW never even picked their heads up.


Almost every rifle will have some POI shift when adding or taking off muzzle devices (brakes, cans, etc). It changes the barrel harmonics and there is really nothing you can do about it. Personally, I have guns that only get shot suppressed and others without. That way I'm not having to make scope adjustments.


----------

